# lincoln spoon extenders



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

:wow: :wow: 

hoppos 
11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762
909 923 5553

100% USA made lincoln spoon extenders


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

PRICE ???


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Price ???


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

120$ for a set of 2

3/4 inch laser cut steel 100% USA made

local will call or shipping avaiable


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

is this the same ones on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/lowrider-hy...=item45f9ae2af9


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Look like them to me...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

100% usa made!


:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt

hoppos custom suspension works!
still doin it big,
need parts no problem call us up and we can ship them out to u or local will call is also avaiable!

2,3, 4 pump kits in stock
pistons in stock
coils in stock
adj. trailing arms in strock
y bones in stock

every thing you need to get ur car goin

909 923 5553 hoppos
hopposonline.com


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

what ball joints are you suposed to use? gm balljoints have slack in the spindle :angry:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

good stuff :thumbsup: got a pair for my boys tc.... fast shipping


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

!!! :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NICE!




> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Apr 21 2011, 04:49 AM~20387450
> *good stuff :thumbsup: got a pair for my boys tc.... fast shipping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 20 2011, 09:30 PM~20385592
> *what ball joints are you suposed to use? gm balljoints have slack in the spindle :angry:
> *


wow i never thought it would be this hard to get a answer


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

my boy went 2 napa and got a 96 chevy 1500 https://napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemD..._RecType%3aA%29


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Apr 21 2011, 03:06 PM~20390816
> *my boy went 2 napa and got a 96 chevy 1500 https://napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemD..._RecType%3aA%29
> *



hoppos 909 923 5553 hopposonline.com


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Apr 21 2011, 04:49 AM~20387450
> *good stuff :thumbsup: got a pair for my boys tc.... fast shipping
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hoppos custom hydraulics and suspenion works
has every thing in stock.

we are also looking for some more shop to carry our product across the U.S.
if u need parts and are intresed in carry the hoppos signature series product let us know
hoppos! 909 923 5553

ask for alex or art


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

So these use the factory balljoints or what?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

no we sell a specail ball joint for that got them in stock too!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

just got the new orders in plenty in stock ready to ship extenders with balljoint combo avaiable!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

909 923 5553! hoppos stockin every thing for ur lowrider needs! find us on facbook too


http://www.facebook.com/Hopposonline

or check out http://www.hopposonline.com


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

how much for extenders with balljoints


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

unity1963 said:


> how much for extenders with balljoints


160$


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

:boink:


HYDRO909 said:


> 160$


909 923 5553~


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

HYDRO909 said:


> :boink:909 923 5553~


 And shipped to85008 Phx az


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

unity1963 said:


> And shipped to85008 Phx az


180$ shipped!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS 
*WILL BE THERE WITH A BOOTH WITH HUGE SAVING. 


GET ALL UR PARTS AT SUPER SHOW FOR THE SAME PRICE WE SELL THEM TO ALL THE SHOPS! WHOLESALE TO THE PUBLIC AT THE HOPPOS BOOTH DEAD CENTER DOWN VENDER ROW!!
MAKE SURE TO STOP ON BY AND CHECK OUT ALL THE NEW PRODUCT ALONG WITH THE TALKED ABOUT "RF1 AND RF2" PUMPS!

909 923 5553!​


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

ALright u guys!
_
HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS
909 923 5553
_
is doing a blow it out special for vegas! why not end the year out with a bang and give back to our customers!

blow it out special on 

-alum.blocks
- usa hoppos series coils!
- trailing arms
- solenoids
- lincoln spoons
- motors
-clyinders 
- HOPPOS SWITCHES
- extentions
-


and much much more!!!!

were gunna be doin wholesale pricing to all of our customers out in vegas! thats right wholesale pricing!!!!!!! thats the same proce we sell to all the shops for!

also if you prepay ur kit with us day of the super show we will shipp ur kit for *free *no charge! so no more lugging ur kit around with u all weekend ! we will cover it for u if u buy a complete kit!!!

make sure to stop by the hoppos booth to get ur free stickers dvds and more!

909 923 5553


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*black friday,green monday and orange sunday! who cares!!!!!
this is a 
Arts in a good mood special!!!!!!
*
heres a HOPPOS street kit 2 pumps chrome
w/ backing plates and rods
ur choice of cylinders from 6-10 for front or back
... ur choice of f-b-s-s or f-b-c-c 

$$$1050.00


oh wait and free shipping!!!!!


and i wanna give away free dvd's to all kits!!!!!

shipping if for the lower 48 states
excludes hawaii, alaska, puerto rico and internatinol

909 923 5553
11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762

www.hopposonline.com
www.facebook.com/hopposonline

this special is only good in store or over the phone


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

HYDRO909 said:


> *black friday,green monday and orange sunday! who cares!!!!!
> this is a
> Arts in a good mood special!!!!!!
> *
> ...


What's the special on the lincoln extenders?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

160 for balljoints and spoons usa made 3/4 material and free shipping!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just Orderd mine!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats the deal with those balljoints?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

pitbull166 said:


> Just Orderd mine!


^^^ boxed up and will be out first thing monday morning!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

155/80/13 said:


> whats the deal with those balljoints?


they come in the package for 160 shipped!

all usa made 3/4 material with 1 or 2 inch tuck
with unbreakable balljoints


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

HYDRO909 said:


> ^^^ boxed up and will be out first thing monday morning!


Thanks Homie,, Good Service!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

HYDRO909 said:


> they come in the package for 160 shipped!
> 
> all usa made 3/4 material with 1 or 2 inch tuck
> with unbreakable balljoints


You got them in chrome.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Besides the Chevy Balljoint, What else do you need to install the spoon?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> You got them in chrome.


we stock them in raw and let our customers/other shops chome/powder coat
we can send them out for an additinal charge


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

pitbull166 said:


> Besides the Chevy Balljoint, What else do you need to install the spoon?


thats it

u do have to grind and drill alittle but thats normal every one knows that


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

HYDRO909 said:


> 180$ shipped!


same price to Arkansas?


----------

